# Collingwood Sunset point



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

Some pictures of the bay


----------



## asiandan (Jun 13, 2010)

Great shot! What are you using?


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

Nicely framed. Did you build the lil guy yourself or was he just there?


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

Thanks Guys, I would love to have expensive equipment but I have to be honest this was taken with my good old Canon S1 IS 3.2 megapixel camera. He takes good pictures still!. Canon put in a new cmos sensor in it last year for free but even before that it took decent pictures.

little guy? that thing is huge!


----------

